# MLB Network now live in SD and HD (channel 153)



## BWELL316 (Jun 2, 2007)

MLB Network's Twitter account just welcomed Dish Network customers to the family. I don't see it yet. Any word?

http://twitter.com/#!/MLBNetwork/status/109402429241556992


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

I see it here. I have the Top 250 package.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

where is the MLB Alternate Channel?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I literally just got this in my email...

*MLB Network telecasts New York Yankees at Boston Red Sox tonight*

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., Sept. 1, 2011 /PRNewswire/ -- DISH Network L.L.C. announced tonight it will launch MLB Network, the 24-hour television network dedicated to baseball. Beginning tonight, MLB Network will be available on channel 153 to customers who subscribe to one of DISH Network's America's Top 200, DISH Latino Dos or MultiSport packages. 
(Logo: http://photos.prnewswire.com/prnh/20100611/LA19624LOGO)
"With the pennant races heating up, DISH Network brings our customers wall-to-wall baseball coverage and MLB games in HD on MLB Network," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "The addition of MLB Network makes DISH Network the place for fans to follow their favorite teams into the Postseason and keep up with the latest information on all 30 Major League Baseball clubs."

"We are excited to bring MLB Network and our award-winning high definition programming to DISH Network's customers," said Tony Petitti, president and CEO of MLB Network. "We have experienced an incredible year of growth and this partnership is in line with our goal to make MLB Network available as widely as possible."

MLB Network debuts on DISH Network tonight with a game featuring two powerhouse clubs competing for the American League pennant: the New York Yankees against the Boston Red Sox tonight at 7:00 p.m. ET, live from Boston's Fenway Park with legendary sports announcer Bob Costas calling the game alongside former Yankees pitcher and award-winning broadcaster Jim Kaat. (Game subject to local blackout restrictions.)
MLB Network provides unprecedented access to all 30 MLB clubs year-round, with more than 100 live regular season games, over 80 Spring Training Games, original programming, coverage of baseball events, like the National Baseball Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony, and live studio programming, including its Emmy Award-winning signature daily show "MLB Tonight."

*About DISH Network*
DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), through its subsidiary DISH Network L.L.C., provides approximately 14.056 million satellite TV customers, as of June 30, 2011, with the highest quality programming and technology with the most choices at the best value, including HD Free for Life. Subscribers enjoy the largest high definition line-up with more than 200 national HD channels, the most international channels, and award-winning HD and DVR technology. DISH Network's subsidiary, Blockbuster L.L.C., delivers family entertainment to millions of customers around the world. DISH Network Corporation is a Fortune 200 company. Visit www.dish.com.

*About MLB Network*
MLB Network is the ultimate television destination for baseball fans, featuring live games, original programming, highlights, and insights and analysis from the best in the business, including Bob Costas, Harold Reynolds, Al Leiter and Peter Gammons. MLB Network debuted on Jan. 1, 2009, as the largest launch in cable television history. MLB Network's programming and production have received six National Sports Emmy Awards and 20 nominations. For more information and to find MLB Network in your area, go to www.mlbnetwork.com.

SOURCE DISH Network L.L.C.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

A much deserved channel. Glad to see you guys get this channel.

Too bad it is only for the 200 and higher. It would be better if all subs were able to see it.

BTW, do you guys also get the alternate channel as well? Much needed channel as whenever they show games half of the country see's one game and the other half and the blackout regions see the other game. Without the alternate channel you will miss out on games half of the time

Anyway, much deserved congratulations


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Would like to know why Directv has MLB Network Alternate and Dish does not. The channel usually has 2 games scheduled at a time, here is a schedule.

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/official_info/broadcasts/national.jsp?tcid=mm_mlb_schedule


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

ehren said:


> where is the MLB Alternate Channel?


Very necessary channel too


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

ehren said:


> Would like to know why Directv has MLB Network Alternate and Dish does not. The channel usually has 2 games scheduled at a time, here is a schedule.
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/official_info/broadcasts/national.jsp?tcid=mm_mlb_schedule


Without the alternate channel you will miss out on half of the games and sometimes two game options.

It is a part-time game only channel. Maybe it will be one that is turned on only during games? On DirecTV they do have a permanent dedicated channel for it, but it is only live when a game is shown. The rest of the time it is just wasting bandwidth and shows the DirecTV logo.

If you see the image below, the alternate channel is currently blank on my TV as the game in my area is not on the alternate channel. For those with Dish you should currently be seeing the Yanks on the main channel or the Nationals and Braves on the alternate channel.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

someone said you can't get both games, either the main or alternate even if the teams are all out-of-market. SO STUPID!


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

ehren said:


> someone said you can't get both games, either the main or alternate even if the teams are all out-of-market. SO STUPID!


Occasionally you can get both, but most of the time it is one or the other. But without the alternate channel you may not get either if you are in the area where the main game is blacked out or not shown. Those currently in NY and Boston will not be able to see the current game and should be getting the Nats and Braves on the alternate channel. Without the alternate channel those in NY and Boston will not be able to currently view a game


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

are you getting Nationals/Braves?


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

A while back when I was at my folks with Directv, Phillies were blacked out on the main channel vs. Oakland but the Alternate game Colorado/Yankees was available here in Wisconsin. grrrrrrr


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

ehren said:


> are you getting Nationals/Braves?


That game is currently on the alternate channel. I am not getting because I am getting the Yanks and Sox on the main channel.










BTW, this game is an actual MLB Network broadcast with Costas announcing, as are all Thursday Night games. The other nights the MLB Network just shows one of the feeds of the local broadcast


----------



## pjsemmer (Apr 27, 2010)

Just by chance, I was flipping through the guide and saw channel 153, MLBN. Much to my delight, it is great to see that Dish now has MLB Network. Much to my dismay however, I am blacked out from watching Yankees vs. Red Sox. Blacked out? I live in Pennsylvania. Why would I be blacked out? Anyone else not in NY or Boston blacked out from the game?


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Scranton area is Yankees territory I believe,


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

pjsemmer said:


> Just by chance, I was flipping through the guide and saw channel 153, MLBN. Much to my delight, it is great to see that Dish now has MLB Network. Much to my dismay however, I am blacked out from watching Yankees vs. Red Sox. Blacked out? I live in Pennsylvania. Why would I be blacked out? Anyone else not in NY or Boston blacked out from the game?


Because one game is shown in a certain geographic area and the other is shown in the other geographic area. These are MLBNet designed regions in addition to MLB blackout rules. Without the alternate channel, like I have already stated, half of the country will be blacked out half of the time.

I am only posting this to inform you guys now in order to avoid the countless threads of, "Why is this game blacked out?" or "Why are the games blacked out half of the time?" My posts are not meant to complain or brag. It is only to inform...That is it


----------



## pjsemmer (Apr 27, 2010)

ehren said:


> Scranton area is Yankees territory I believe,


My in-laws live up in the Scranton area, so I know that's Yankee country. I'm from downstate PA, closer to Reading and Lancaster. I'm usually only blacked out from Phillies games on my MLB.tv subscription and not Yankee games. In fact, I can watch the game on MLB.tv now and if I'm not mistaken, MLB Network is property of Major League Baseball. I guess this could be a Dish blackout and not an MLB blackout. I'll have to call Dish I guess and find out.

Thanks.


----------



## pjsemmer (Apr 27, 2010)

DodgerKing said:


> Because one game is shown in a certain geographic area and the other is shown in the other geographic area. These are MLBNet designed regions in addition to MLB blackout rules. Without the alternate channel, like I have already stated, half of the country will be blacked out half of the time.
> 
> I am only posting this to inform you guys now in order to avoid the countless threads of, "Why is this game blacked out?" or "Why are the games blacked out half of the time?" My posts are not meant to complain or brag. It is only to inform...That is it


thanks for the info. This is my first experience with MLB Network, so I wasn't aware that there was an MLB Alternate channel. I sure hope Dish adds that channel as well, but I won't hold my breath seeing how long it took to even get MLBN on Dish.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I hate the Espn style scoreboard on all the time during games. UGHHHHHHHHH

I have mlb.tv as well. Like the NHL Network, MLB Network has a larger blackout radius coverage which makes no sense.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ehren said:


> I hate the Espn style scoreboard on all the time during games. UGHHHHHHHHH
> 
> I have mlb.tv as well. Like the NHL Network, MLB Network has a larger blackout radius coverage which makes no sense.


It's not a radius. It's actually hard to pinpoint what's used for the dual MLBN games.


----------



## a_maymi (Feb 7, 2011)

Why is not available in Puerto Rico. No MLB Network sd and hd why. In Directv and cables network have Mlb network.


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

> Beginning tonight, MLB Network will be available on channel 153 to customers who subscribe to one of DISH Network's America's Top 200, DISH Latino Dos or *MultiSport* packages.


I am a 120+ subscriber with MultiSport and am not getting the channel. Anyone know if this is a mistake? Should I contact Dish?


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

Got it! And couldn't have been much better timing, contract would have been up on the fifth and I was composing my "I'm outta here since you don't carry MLB channel" speech for the dish rep.

Now on to getting rid of the ubiquitous Yankees/Sox coverage.

Baby steps.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm on chat with Dish right now, but not having any luck. Not sure why it isn't active for me.


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

Funny how dish folks are now complaining that we dont have the alt channel. Yesterday we had NO Mlb Network. Patience, people!


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Steeloc15 said:


> I am a 120+ subscriber with MultiSport and am not getting the channel. Anyone know if this is a mistake? Should I contact Dish?


It is on *both* the AT 200 and higher AND the multi-sports package. Even if you have a lower package that does not get this channel, the multi-sports package subscription will give you access to it


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't recall Direct launching the alternate channel right away either, or maybe I just missed it or don't remember. It maybe coming down the road


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

and right now it is a free preview. Seen posts on other sites that mention the Welcome Pack getting it too.


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

Where is DIRT when you need them? The chat reps are useless. lol


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Steeloc15 said:


> I am a 120+ subscriber with MultiSport and am not getting the channel. Anyone know if this is a mistake? Should I contact Dish?


I suspect it is an authorization glitch. This sometimes happens with Dish on first-day launches... I wouldn't be surprised if they forgot to authorize it for the multi-sport pack OR perhaps got the uplink wrong on one satellite or something.

Definitely bug them about it since others are reporting it is even in free preview so it sounds like everyone should be temporarily getting it anyway.


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

Chatting with "Sky (ID: 8BM) with the Tier 2 Tech department" now.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm happy for the baseball fans with DISH. MLB Network is an awesome channel, much better than the baseball coverage on ESPN


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well that was fun. lol



> Please wait while we find a representative to assist you...
> Welcome to DISH Network Chat.
> Melanie (ID: 7P3): How may I help you today?
> <me>: Dish added the MLB Network to it's lineup. It's my understanding that it is supposed to be included in the Multisport package. Is that true?
> ...


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

Right after I finished the chat the channel was active. lol


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

aaronbud said:


> Funny how dish folks are now complaining that we dont have the alt channel. Yesterday we had NO Mlb Network. Patience, people!


who's complaining? NOBODY


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Yanks/Red Sox should be blackout free now after 3hr block, takes those morons 4 hours to play 9 innings


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

ehren said:


> Yanks/Red Sox should be blackout free now after 3hr block, takes those morons 4 hours to play 9 innings


Heh, HBT has an article--hell a slew of 'em-- on that subject lately. The time angle, that is.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Steeloc15 said:


> Right after I finished the chat the channel was active. lol


That looked painful... but glad you finally got the channel active.

I'm also glad that it wasn't an uplink issue, and just an authorization issue. An uplink issue would have taken at least a day for them to fix probably.

We'll probably have to "watch this space" and see what happens related to the alternates.

When Dish picked up the Big Ten network, they picked up all the alternates... and I noticed that it looks like they added another alternate channel this year (probably needed since they added a couple of teams so might be another simultaneous alternate game some weekends).

Anyway... what that said to me is that Dish is at least paying partial attention... so I would think that issuing a press release for MLB today they would want to respond to the alternate game situation sooner rather than later because it sounds like it could come into play often.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

When I left dish about a year ago I thought I might actually watch this channel, but I haven't even spent 5 minutes on it.


----------



## hallrk (Apr 15, 2010)

Congrats to the DISH folks for getting this channel. I was DISH subscriber for 9 years and wished I could have gotten this channel from its inception. I didn't leave DISH because I could not get this channel but not having it made my decision to leave a bit easier.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

It is also good to see you guys get this in time for the pennant race, the most exciting time in baseball.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

ehren said:


> who's complaining? NOBODY


Not here, after all this time! As long as Charlie made the calls it would never have happened.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

"pjsemmer" said:


> My in-laws live up in the Scranton area, so I know that's Yankee country. I'm from downstate PA, closer to Reading and Lancaster. I'm usually only blacked out from Phillies games on my MLB.tv subscription and not Yankee games. In fact, I can watch the game on MLB.tv now and if I'm not mistaken, MLB Network is property of Major League Baseball. I guess this could be a Dish blackout and not an MLB blackout. I'll have to call Dish I guess and find out.
> 
> Thanks.


Scranton is in the Phillies, Yankees, Mets, and Pirates areas for those in the area. Lookup MLB blackout map on Google. Your local team(s) will be blacked out on MLB Network.


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

I figured we might hear from someone at DIRT regarding the alt channel. They seem too be some of the most knowledgeable and helpful people that customers can actually talk to at Dish.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

MBL is available to all DISH customers until 9-30-11. After this date it is available to America's Top 200 and above, Multi-Sport, DISH America Silver and above, DISH Latino DOS and above.

We have not received any information yet about the alternate MLB channel.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Well, I am mulling over a return to DISH from DirecTV and would have regretted giving up MLB. This may be the tipping point, since I like everything else I've seen about DISH version 2011 as opposed to the company I left in 2005.


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't know what's the biggest surprise, Mediacom adding NFL Network or Dish Network adding MLB Network.

Congrats Dish Network subscribers!


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

Maybe this will pave the way for a return of MLB extra innings soon?


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

ally68 said:


> Maybe this will pave the way for a return of MLB extra innings soon?


You never know. I believe the current MLB EI contract (D* and iN DEMAND) runs through the 2013 season. 2014 would be the earliest for E* to join in. Perhaps a deal of some sort is being worked on and it will be available next Spring (2012). :slowgrin:


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

If I were to move to Dish from FiOS, MLB Network was the only channel that I would have missed. Congrats on getting it!

Is this an HD channel, or only SD?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Ira,

If you have any questions about our equipment or services, we are available for you. I do have information on our website that provides a lot of helpful information. Thanks.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

epokopac said:


> You never know. I believe the current MLB EI contract (D* and iN DEMAND) runs through the 2013 season. 2014 would be the earliest for E* to join in. Perhaps a deal of some sort is being worked on and it will be available next Spring (2012). :slowgrin:


All providers use iN Demand, except for DirecTV. DirecTV has their own Extra Innings, which is why it is much better than what is available with iN Demand.

All Dish would have to do is contract to carry iN Demand.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Reaper,

Thank you. I was watching last night and really enjoyed the channel. It's available in SD and HD. I posted some information on this thread, #52.


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

Really enjoying MLB network. This was a nice surprise, and just in time for the exciting pennant races coming down to the wire. Thanks Dish Network!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

stevenv,

I'm glad to hear you are enjoying the MLB Network. If you have any questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to ask. Thanks.


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> stevenv,
> 
> I'm glad to hear you are enjoying the MLB Network. If you have any questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to ask. Thanks.


Thanks Ray. Appreciate it.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> All providers use iN Demand, except for DirecTV. DirecTV has their own Extra Innings, which is why it is much better than what is available with iN Demand.
> 
> All Dish would have to do is contract to carry iN Demand.


I didn't know that. Interesting. I don't think a "lesser" (iN DEMAND) MLB EI would go over very well with E* customers so inclined to order it. Any offered MLB EI would HAVE to be the equal (or better) of a "better" (D*) MLB EI.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

epokopac said:


> I didn't know that. Interesting. I don't think a "lesser" (iN DEMAND) MLB EI would go over very well with E* customers so inclined to order it. Any offered MLB EI would HAVE to be the equal (or better) of a "better" (D*) MLB EI.


Do you mean better as in different feeds and games in HD?
If so, then they don't have to be equal. DirecTV & Dish both get NHLCI & NBALP. DirecTV's has more games in HD and usually has dual feeds. I'm sure plenty of Dish subs still get CI & LP.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

To me MLB Network and MLB Extra Innings are two different topics. I feel that MLB Network is essential programming for a provider like Dish Network, while there is an alternative to MLB EI, MLB.tv -- at about half the cost.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Reaper said:


> To me MLB Network and MLB Extra Innings are two different topics. I feel that MLB Network is essential programming for a provider like Dish Network, while there is an alternative to MLB EI, MLB.tv -- at about half the cost.


I would agree with that... and I'm not a baseball fan.

NBA, NFL, NHL, and MLB Networks seem essential channels to me for a provider to carry since each of those sports have a lot of fans both casual and fanatical.

The season passes (League Pass, Sunday Ticket, Center Ice, Extra Innings) have a smaller core group of fans that are THAT fanatical about it and happy to pay for the more expensive comprehensive package.

I can see a provider deciding they don't have enough of those fans to make it worth a huge bidding... hence DirecTV being able to keep locking up exclusive on Sunday Ticket because Dish doesn't see it worth getting into a bidding war over.

But I would think having the individual network channels for each sport more essential because there are a lot of casual fans who would use that channel choice as a differentiator.

I am ok not having Sunday Ticket, for example... but if all other things were equal, I might choose to leave Dish for another provider IF I didn't get the NFL Network.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Dish needs the alternate channel added, how they were given no information is puzzling.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Reaper said:


> To me MLB Network and MLB Extra Innings are two different topics. I feel that MLB Network is essential programming for a provider like Dish Network, while there is an alternative to MLB EI, MLB.tv -- at about half the cost.


Two different things. EI shows games only, while MLB Net shows games, news, highlights, and all things baseball


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

epokopac said:


> I didn't know that. Interesting. I don't think a "lesser" (iN DEMAND) MLB EI would go over very well with E* customers so inclined to order it. Any offered MLB EI would HAVE to be the equal (or better) of a "better" (D*) MLB EI.


Yes. DirecTV's EI has dual live feeds and pretty much every game in HD. iN Demand can only guarantee one feed and shows much fewer games in HD. DirecTV can do this because they have pretty much every RSN running in HD full-time. For their sports packages they simply open the local feed to everyone in the nation with that package. This is why you are able to watch the games on both the sports package channel and the actual RSN channels. The same is true for CI and LP on DirecTV as well.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

ehren said:


> Dish needs the alternate channel added, *how they were given no information is puzzling.*


What do you mean by given no information?


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Well!. It is exciting to hear/read that MLB is finally here on D/N. That is after I went blind, can't hear, to old to watch. 

Being a St. Louis Cardinal fan for 61 years, or has it been 71 years, I still follow the team. However, I would bet the ranch that come Feb. 2012 you will see a spike in subscription fees all do to this channel 153 MLB... Just wait.

Note: I'm now watching Texas and Boston on MLB. WOW!! I can see-hear again.


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

Here in Albuquerque, on mlb.tv we are blocked from Rockies and Dback games, but I can't get the Red Sox/Rangers game either. That's an awfully big blackout area.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

emathis said:


> Here in Albuquerque, on mlb.tv we are blocked from Rockies and Dback games, but I can't get the Red Sox/Rangers game either. That's an awfully big blackout area.


Again, it is not black out rules, it is regional. Your region is scheduled to get the ChiSox and Tigers. Without the alternate channel you are unable to see the game that is being broadcast in your region


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Giants/Diamondbacks game probably won't get shown till the 6th inning the way the pace of Texas/Boston is going.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

DodgerKing said:


> What do you mean by given no information?


exactly what I said!!! MLB didn't bother to alert Dish that MLB Net has an alternate channel! Dish rep guy here even said they have no information!


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

ehren said:


> Giants/Diamondbacks game probably won't get shown till the 6th inning the way the pace of Texas/Boston is going.


Dish subs should already be used to that by now anyway.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Skeeterman said:


> Well!. It is exciting to hear/read that MLB is finally here on D/N. That is after I went blind, can't hear, to old to watch.
> 
> Being a St. Louis Cardinal fan for 61 years, or has it been 71 years, I still follow the team. However, I would bet the ranch that come Feb. 2012 you will see a spike in subscription fees all do to this channel 153 MLB... Just wait.
> 
> Note: I'm now watching Texas and Boston on MLB. WOW!! I can see-hear again.


That's another reason for me to subscribe to AT120.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a black screen on MLB 153 SD and HD......I got a e-mail today saying I qualify.......
what up.......?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

356B said:


> I have a black screen on MLB 153 SD and HD......I got a e-mail today saying I qualify.......
> what up.......?


This...


DodgerKing said:


> Because one game is shown in a certain geographic area and the other is shown in the other geographic area. These are MLBNet designed regions in addition to MLB blackout rules. Without the alternate channel, like I have already stated, half of the country will be blacked out half of the time.
> 
> I am only posting this to inform you guys now in order to avoid the countless threads of, "Why is this game blacked out?" or "Why are the games blacked out half of the time?" My posts are not meant to complain or brag. It is only to inform...That is it


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> This...


And your point is......? look DUDE .......I'm just reporting what i'm seeing.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

ehren said:


> exactly what I said!!! MLB didn't bother to alert Dish that MLB Net has an alternate channel! Dish rep guy here even said they have no information!


He also said they had no information about getting MLB Network after I said they WILL be getting it.

I don't think it has anything to do with Dish not knowing. I think Dish simply did not add the channel on their own.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2845889#post2845889


DodgerKing said:


> *You guys will be getting it. Congrats.* I am glad to see Dish getting one of the best and most important channels on paid TV. Much deserved for those whom have been waiting patiently for this channel. Hopefully this is just one of several smart moves that will end Dish's sub decline.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2846085#post2846085


Ray [email protected] Network said:


> *We don't have any confirmation at this time.* If it is going to occur, we should get an update soon. Thanks.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

356B said:


> And your point is......? look DUDE .......I'm just reporting what i'm seeing.


You asked what was up with not seeing a game. It's why you're blacked out...DUDE. 



> Without the alternate channel you will miss out on half of the games and sometimes two game options.
> 
> It is a part-time game only channel. Maybe it will be one that is turned on only during games? On DirecTV they do have a permanent dedicated channel for it, but it is only live when a game is shown. The rest of the time it is just wasting bandwidth and shows the DirecTV logo.
> 
> If you see the image below, the alternate channel is currently blank on my TV as the game in my area is not on the alternate channel. For those with Dish you should currently be seeing the Yanks on the main channel or the Nationals and Braves on the alternate channel.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> You asked what was up with not seeing a game. It's why you're blacked out...DUDE.


Look......I'm accustomed to.... if it's blacked out in my area getting some sort of screen that says no game.......no deal to me because we get 419 for the Giants. I was just reporting an observation on a newly acquired broadcast.....sorry I pissed you off, the skin seems to be thin around here.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

"356B" said:


> Look......I'm accustomed to.... if it's blacked out in my area getting some sort of screen that says no game.......no deal to me because we get 419 for the Giants. I was just reporting an observation on a newly acquired broadcast.....sorry I pissed you off, the skin seems to be thin around here.


Yeah...MLB Net coverage rules stink.

Basically if your area is scheduled to get one of the alternate games on the alternate channel, then you can only get the games on that channel all day. Black out rules are only part of their determination. This is why I posted early on that it is important for Dish to add the alternate channel.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, I agree with 356B. When I look at the schedule for 9/5 it shows my Braves at the Phillies but it clearly indicates that it's blacked out. I would not expect just a black screen.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Skeeterman said:


> However, I would bet the ranch that come Feb. 2012 you will see a spike in subscription fees all do to this channel MLB... Just wait.


I don't think so, Dish has a guarantee on everyday prices until February 2013 on the following packages: DishFAMILY, America's Top 120, America's Top 120 Plus, America's Top 200, America's Top 250, DISH America, DISH America Silver and DISH America Gold.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/SupportSection/priceguarantee


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

coolman302003 said:


> I don't think so, Dish has a guarantee on everyday prices *through 2013* on the following packages: DishFAMILY, America's Top 120, America's Top 120 Plus, America's Top 200, America's Top 250, DISH America, DISH America Silver and DISH America Gold.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/SupportSection/priceguarantee


I assume you meant "Through Jan. 31, 2013". Don't want folks to get the idea that the freeze is through 2013.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

coolman302003 said:


> I don't think so, Dish has a guarantee on everyday prices through 2013 on the following packages: DishFAMILY, America's Top 120, America's Top 120 Plus, America's Top 200, America's Top 250, DISH America, DISH America Silver and DISH America Gold.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/SupportSection/priceguarantee


Major League Baseball don't give away free games to viewers. If D/N wants their subscription members to see MLB, they will find a way to increase the fees. It may go like this. For viewers wanting to see MLB, there will be an extra monthly fee of $.....

I can assure you Dish Network "will not" give you MLB free for 2012.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Skeeterman said:


> Major League Baseball don't give away free games to viewers. If D/N wants their subscription members to see MLB, they will find a way to increase the fees. It may go like this. For viewers wanting to see MLB, there will be an extra monthly fee of $.....
> 
> I can assure you Dish Network "will not" give you MLB free for 2012.


I'm willing to bet that you don't have a clue what your talking about!


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> Yeah, I agree with 356B. When I look at the schedule for 9/5 it shows my Braves at the Phillies but it clearly indicates that it's blacked out. I would not expect just a black screen.


I wonder why MLBN just doesn't substitue the Mets-Marlins game on channel 153 on 9-5-11 for those areas (ATL and PHI) that are blacked out at that day and time. It couldn't be that tough to implement. Probably can't due to some set of archaic blackout rules.  Plenty of ALT sports channels (444 thru 450) that could be used as well for an MLBN-ALT feed.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I literally just got this in my email...
> 
> *MLB Network telecasts New York Yankees at Boston Red Sox tonight*
> 
> ...


I must say MLBN is stunning in HD. Congrats to DISH!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Steeloc15 said:


> I am a 120+ subscriber with MultiSport and am not getting the channel. Anyone know if this is a mistake? Should I contact Dish?


You need AT 200 and above to get it.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> You need AT 200 and above to get it.


Actually it's in Free Preview mode through 9-30-11 which usually means everybody should get it. I agree Paul, it does look nice!

Steeloc15: Give Dish a call. Could just be an odd authorization issue. Even after the preview, I would think having AT120+ "AND" the MSP qualifies for MLBN.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Paul Secic said:


> You need AT 200 and above to get it.


Not with the multi-sports pack. He should be getting it if he has the multisports pack, regardless of which base package he has. Plus it is a free preview for all subs currently anyway


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Slamminc11 said:


> I'm willing to bet that you don't have a clue what your talking about!


I may not have the exact words that D/N will send you come early spring, and what clue they might have to sweeten the deal. But one thing for sure, you lack the knowledge to know how big business works when it come to "you" paying for it. Charlie know how and he always wins.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

This announcement makes me sick. We couldn't get D* because of some trees. We barely got DISH, but those trees grew too much and had to give it up a few weeks ago. Now we have Mediacom, which is garbage.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

So, you think your will be watching MLB on Dish come 2012 for the same price (subscription) you are paying today. Dish Network (Charlie Ergen) is baiting you with "just a very small piece of the pie. If you like a larger piece come 2012, it will no doubt cost you something like these people speak of.

Read.

http://forums.roku.com/viewtopic.php?p=230798&sid=9ebb8a794dc14f0df5875e8f55984a64


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_A reminder to please talk about the topic, and not each other... Thanks!_


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Skeeterman said:


> So, you think your will be watching MLB on Dish come 2012 for the same price (subscription) you are paying today. Dish Network (Charlie Ergen) is baiting you with "just a very small piece of the pie. If you like a larger piece come 2012, it will no doubt cost you something like these people speak of.
> 
> Read.
> 
> http://forums.roku.com/viewtopic.php?p=230798&sid=9ebb8a794dc14f0df5875e8f55984a64


Well I guess we will just have to wait until 2012 and see who's right, but I'm guessing my bill next year will be the same as it is today! Until then, we've got nothing else to discuss.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Polite warning #2... the most recent insult-trading posts have been removed or edited to remove insults and left valid discussion. Further insult-trading will result in infractions. Please discuss the topic and not each other._


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Add me to saying MLB will have no bearing at all for package prices. They will not go up till the guarentee period ends. Being late in the season I totally disagree MLB didn't make a deal with Dish.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Zzzzzzzz..... Just as good as the "Paint Drying" channel.........


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I am a casual Texas Rangers fan but, I must admit that I am enjoying this channel much more than I thought I would. As for the alt. feed, it is unusual that MLB would allow them to add the main feed without agreeing to add the alt. feed also. This leads me to believe that either E* has agreed to add it soon or, E* somehow had the upper hand in the talks. What I don't understand is why they can't just open up the alt. game in question for the people that are supposed to see it from the RSN broadcast that E* is most likely broadcasting in the said games local market.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

jclewter79 said:


> I am a casual Texas Rangers fan but, I must admit that I am enjoying this channel much more than I thought I would. As for the alt. feed, it is unusual that MLB would allow them to add the main feed without agreeing to add the alt. feed also. This leads me to believe that either E* has agreed to add it soon or, E* somehow had the upper hand in the talks. What I don't understand is why they can't just open up the alt. game in question for the people that are supposed to see it from the RSN broadcast that E* is most likely broadcasting in the said games local market.


I'm enjoying it as well.

It couldn't be that tough to implement (open up the alt feed). Probably can't due to some set of archaic blackout rules. 

Blackouts are an anacronism in the 21st century.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

The alt feed is not just an RSN feed. It's sent by MLB Network and has its commercials and branding. It's not difficult to implement.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I love the Network but geez during live games it's like CNBC during the stock market. Scores on the bottom scrolling, showing scores in the bottom right as well? Plus, these HUGE popups with stupid FOX type bells and whistle noises.


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

ehren, I'm not noticing the bells and whistles. 

edit: Now I've got the phillies-braves pumped through the surround system, yes, I do notice. I can correct for that easily enough.

Also the banner is less intrusive and simultaneously more informative (outs/counts not blocked to display speed gun stat) and the coverage itself is much more calm--not hysterical and screechy like the Oprah-esque varmint and bristol nets. 

For my part, I'll take this free for a month (120+ here) and likely upgrade come October--This net, blackout warts and all, complements and provides great relief to the TMZ-style of coverage.

And the off-season coverage gives me something to look forward to over the winter.


People ask me what I do in winter when there's no baseball. I'll tell you what I do. I stare out the window and wait for spring. ~Rogers Hornsby

just my $.02


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

On Sept. 1, when customers received emails they now were able to watch MLB on channel 153. What Dish failed to mention this free, aka "tease" was good for "only" 30 days. Yes!, from 9/1-9/30 on channel 153 you can watch MLB free. After 9/30 you must order a Sports Package, and we all know D/N has a "great" deal on Sports Packages... to some more like a week's pay.

To make room for MLB alternate channel and couple more sports channels that will be in the package, Dish is moving FSC, FUEL, and OVATN from channels 149, 156, 157. So, it appears Charlie made a deal with MLB and we will enjoy these channels, and no doubt pad his bank account this fall and come Spring 2012.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Or sign up for a package higher than the 130 package


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

epokopac said:


> I'm enjoying it as well.
> 
> It couldn't be that tough to implement (open up the alt feed). Probably can't due to some set of archaic blackout rules.
> 
> Blackouts are an anacronism in the 21st century.


The blackouts, while I despise them, are most likely to protect their MLB EI and MLB.TV properties. I would also agree that the blackout rules should be rewritten to soften the boundaries a bit.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

"I would also agree that the blackout rules should be rewritten to soften the boundaries a bit."

How about Time Zones for boundaries? Mountain Time will have to inherit from adjoining time zones so that any TZ has a minimum of 7 teams. Tweak as you see fit; strictly for "grins and giggles" right now.

Eastern Time Zone:

NYY BOS TB TOR BAL DET CLE
PHI ATL NYM WAS FLA CIN PIT

Central Time Zone:

CWS KC MIN TEX MIL STL CHC HOU

Mountain Time Zone:

COL ARZ SF LAD SAN TEX HOU

Pacific and Alaska and Hawaii:

LAA OAK SEA ARZ==>(MST=PDT when DST starts) SF LAD SAN


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Blackouts are set by the MLB teams themselves.

They have agreed among themselves to carve up there "territories" where they limit which games you can see to those in your vicinity.

That's how they like it and I don't forsee them changing it as long as their Congressionally approved monopoly exists.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Skeeterman said:


> On Sept. 1, when customers received emails they now were able to watch MLB on channel 153. What Dish failed to mention this free, aka "tease" was good for "only" 30 days. Yes!, from 9/1-9/30 on channel 153 you can watch MLB free. After 9/30 you must order a Sports Package, and we all know D/N has a "great" deal on Sports Packages... to some more like a week's pay.
> 
> To make room for MLB alternate channel and couple more sports channels that will be in the package, Dish is moving FSC, FUEL, and OVATN from channels 149, 156, 157. So, it appears Charlie made a deal with MLB and we will enjoy these channels, and no doubt pad his bank account this fall and come Spring 2012.


There you go spitting out false information again. Would be nice to give people correct information than flat out lying to them...
You can order the sports package and MLBNetwork there *OR* it is available to those customers (the majority) who subscribe to AT200 and above. (yeah, you "conveniently" left that part out)
Oh yeah, you can go to Dish chat or ask one of the Dish Response Team here and get the sports package for free...guess you forgot to mention that part too!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> Or sign up for a package higher than the 130 package


That's AT120 DK.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Slamminc11 said:


> There you go spitting out false information again. Would be nice to give people correct information than flat out lying to them...
> You can order the sports package and MLBNetwork there *OR* it is available to those customers (the majority) who subscribe to AT200 and above. (yeah, you "conveniently" left that part out)
> Oh yeah, you can go to Dish chat or ask one of the Dish Response Team here and get the sports package for free...guess you forgot to mention that part too!


So you are one of those flimsy wave the hand type persons, and has it all figured out. But, you lack some brains to compete with me. However, I will try to help you out here. Turn on the TV and tune to channel 102. That is if you can work the remote. What do you see on the first image there. Oh!, let me help you.. Repeat after me...MLB Ch-153 9/1-9/30 Free Preview.
Enough said!!!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Please don't attack each other... talk about the topic._

There seems to be a disagreement here based on two-halves of information... so let me try to clarify.

MLB Network is currently in free preview mode. That is true.

When the free preview is over, there will be two ways to get it:

1. Subscribe to AT200 or higher

OR

2. Subscribe to the Multisport package.

Thus... you don't have to subscribe to multi-sport... you can subscribe to AT200 and keep this channel once the free preview ends.


----------



## jimg (Sep 20, 2002)

Yeah, was all set to watch the Phillies vs. Braves. Drat, blacked out. Went to mlb.com's web site to see what games are blacked out in my area - hmmm only Mets and Yankees. Went to Dish Network's sports tool, shows Phillies vs Braves game blacked out. Thanks Dish, thanks MLB. Come on MLB, how much traffic do you think you're are getting on mlb.com by blacking out games elsewhere? I'll just watch something else thank you.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

jimg said:


> Yeah, was all set to watch the Phillies vs. Braves. Drat, blacked out. Went to mlb.com's web site to see what games are blacked out in my area - hmmm only Mets and Yankees. Went to Dish Network's sports tool, shows Phillies vs Braves game blacked out. Thanks Dish, thanks MLB. Come on MLB, how much traffic do you think you're are getting on mlb.com by blacking out games elsewhere? I'll just watch something else thank you.


The blackout areas for MLB Network games are different from RSN blackouts. That's why the alternate channel is needed because you get the main game or the alternate game, but not both.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I am watching the yanks vs. the angels right now on the MLB network. The feed of the game shows the YES logo all over the place. The announcers keep saying we are watching the game on the YES channel. This proves my point that the MLB net games are the same games broadcast on the RSNs. Dish could open up an RSN feed for the alt. game in most cases and provide the game to those that should be getting it if they wanted too.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> I am watching the yanks vs. the angels right now on the MLB network. The feed of the game shows the YES logo all over the place. The announcers keep saying we are watching the game on the YES channel. This proves my point that the MLB net games are the same games broadcast on the RSNs. Dish could open up an RSN feed for the alt. game in most cases and provide the game to those that should be getting it if they wanted too.


But they're not always like that. MLBN will use their own announcers, graphics, etc.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

"Dish could open up an RSN feed for the alt. game in most cases and provide the game to those that should be getting it if they wanted too."

I agree. It shouldn't be that tough of a process to implement.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

It's not as simple as Dish taking an RSN feed to show the alternate game. How many times do people need to be told how the network works? The alternate feed still has MLBN branding and advertising.


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

adkinsjm said:


> It's not as simple as Dish taking an RSN feed to show the alternate game. *How many times do people need to be told *how the network works? The alternate feed still has MLBN branding and advertising.


you'd be surprised!!!


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

"adkinsjm" said:


> It's not as simple as Dish taking an RSN feed to show the alternate game. How many times do people need to be told how the network works? The alternate feed still has MLBN branding and advertising.


Yeah, go ahead and tell me again because if you made that statement about the game that I watched last Saturday evening, you would be wrong. Maybe they do have some announcers and maybe that is how some games are done but, not all of them. And it could as simple as opening up the RSN feed if they wanted to heck, that is exactly what they did for last Saturdays game on the main feed.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Dish used an ALT and ALTHD feed for Versus SD and HD for the NHL playoffs back in May!!! They can do this for MLBN!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

They can only show an ALT feed for an MLB Alternate game IF they have permission from MLB to do so. I don't know why some keep missing that point. Dish only signed up for the main MLB channel (for some unknown reason)... so even if the game is carried on an RSN feed that Dish already carries for those markets... Dish can't open that RSN feed up to everyone unless MLB tells them that they can.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> ...And it could as simple as opening up the RSN feed if they wanted to heck, that is exactly what they did for last Saturdays game on the main feed.


That's not what was done, though. MLBN used the YES feed and did their own extra overlays/commercials/etc, not Dish.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

a_maymi said:


> Why is not available in Puerto Rico. No MLB Network sd and hd why. In Directv and cables network have Mlb network.


I have Dish and I got MLB Network


----------



## a_maymi (Feb 7, 2011)

Now if only MLB Network in SD but no HD for Puerto Rico, 152 CBSSN HD and 151 VS. HD Versus Why?


----------

